# du monde / au monde / dans le monde



## Areyou Crazy

hi
je suis un peu perplexé par la difference , s'il y en a , ici..
je pensais que c'etait ' le meilleur joueur au monde'
mais parfois j'entend ' du monde'  par example..

je parie que ca depend de contexte? ou 'origin' est - ce  l'idée quand on utilise 'du' avec 'monde'  (j'ai lu beaucoup de grammaire mais bien sur quand je regarde là télévision ce n'est pas toujours pareil..

Cordialement lol
Thanks

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geostan

En principe, on emploie "du monde" après un superlatif, mais je suppose qu'il y a des cas où "au monde" pourrait se dire. Je laisse une telle distinction à d'autres plus avertis que moi.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans ce cas là c'est identique, mais "du monde" ne peut être utilisé qu'après un superlatif (comme déjà dit par Geostan), alors que "au monde" peut être utilisé dans d'autres expressions (être seul au monde, venir au monde ...)


----------



## tie-break

Salut Punky 

Je pense que dans certaines cas on peut l'employer aussi sans qu'il y ait forcément un superlatif dans la phrase : 

"_Mes voyages se sont poussés jusque à l'autre bout *du monde*"_
_"Aujourd'hui un quart des habitants *du monde* possede un ordinateur" _

Ces phrases me semblent correctes, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci


----------



## geostan

D'accord, mais ici il n'y a pas de problème. _Au monde_ n'est pas possible. Quand j'ai dit qu'on emploie "du monde" après un superlatif, je ne voulais pas dire que l'expression soit limitée à cette construction.


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Je crois cependant que la question ne porte pas sur "du monde" en tant que complément du nom, mais en tant que plus ou moins équivalent à "au monde".

Selon moi, la différence est minime et assez subtile. C'est presque un choix personnel de choisir l'un plutôt que l'autre.


----------



## Faktum

Bonjour. 

Est-ce que "pizza en le monde" est correct dans ma phrase?

J’aime de pizza italienne, car, à mon avis, c’est la meilleure pizza *en le monde*.


----------



## Talant

No, ce n'est pas correct.

"La meilleure pizza *du* monde"

J’aime la pizza italienne, car, à mon avis, c’est la meilleure pizza du monde.


----------



## Captain Ishido

J’aime les pizza italiennes, car ce sont, à mon avis, les meilleures pizza au monde !


----------



## Faktum

J’aime la pizza italienne, car, à mon avis, c’est la meilleure pizza au  monde.


----------



## Tazzler

Bonsoir,

Pourquoi est-ce que la préposition _à_ a été utilisée au lieu de _de_?

_Notre dispositif fiscal en matière de mécénat est le meilleur au monde._

Merci.


----------



## tilt

_Le meilleur au monde _et _le meilleur du monde _se disent tous les deux, et je n'y ai jamais vu de différence de sens.


----------



## lrosa

Peut-on dire "Il est le meilleur joueur au monde"?


----------



## Barouine

Oui, c'est la bonne façon de le dire!


----------



## geostan

lrosa said:


> Peut-on dire "Il est le meilleur joueur au monde"?



Sans doute dirait-on "cest le meilleur joueur du monde."

Même si parfois on peut dire _au monde_ et _du monde_ indifféremment, je choisiriais ce dernier parce qu'on ne peut pas se tromper en suivant la règle que voici:

Après le superlatif on emploie *de* au lieu de _*en, dans* _ou_ *à*_ lorsque l'expression dépend du superlatif.


----------



## tilt

Il est vrai qu'on dira _Il est le meilleur joueur *de *la ville, *du *pays, *de *la région, *de l'*univers..._ Grammaticalement parlant, _du _se justifie beaucoup plus que _au_. Le TLFi ne connaît d'ailleurs que _*du* monde_, comme complément d'un superlatif.

En pratique, cependant, _le meilleur au monde _continue de me sembler tout aussi correct que _du monde_, par pure habitude idiomatique.


----------



## Mubeen

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que cette phrase sonne faux à vos oreilles ?

"  Ce montage, principalement composé d’images de Lennon et Ono *vivant une des grandes histoires d’amour du monde*, donne un rappel lyrique de ce que le monde a perdu quand Lennon fut assassiné en 1980."

Est-ce plus correcte de dire 
"une des grandes histoires d'amour au monde"
ou encore "une des histoires d'amour la plus grande du monde"

Milles Merci


----------



## ChrisPa

plutôt "une des [plus] grandes histoires d'amour au/du monde"


----------



## rolmich

Moi aussi, j'opterais pour "une des grandes hisoires d'amour".
Mon problème est plutôt avec "au/du monde" qui alourdit la phrase la rendant même un peu emphatique. S'il s'agit d'une traduction, il y a bien sur la question de la fidélité dûe au texte original.


----------



## tilt

On ne peut écrire _au _qu'avec le superlatif : _une des *plus* grandes histoires d’amour *au/du *monde._
Par contre, sans ce superlatif, seul _du _est correct : _une des grandes histoires d’amour *du *monde.
_
Il est donc plus simple, je crois, de s'en tenir à _du _dans tous les cas.
(je ne supprimerais pas _du monde_, par contre, car _une des grandes histoires d'amour _seul m'amènerait à me demander à quoi _des _fait référence).


----------



## Chimel

Vivant une des plus grandes histoires d'amour qui soient? (pour éviter "d'amour du monde")


----------



## Mubeen

Mon petit souci c'est qu'il s'agit d'une traduction et comme l'a dit Rolmich, il y a la question de fidélité au texte d'origine, même si traduire c'est trahir !

En tout cas, je vois que ça sonne faux sans le superlatif, je vais devoir reformuler autrement.


----------



## Anna-chonger

tilt said:


> On ne peut écrire _au _qu'avec le superlatif : _une des *plus* grandes histoires d’amour *au/du *monde._
> Par contre, sans ce superlatif, seul _du _est correct : _une des grandes histoires d’amour *du *monde._


_
ah bon ? On peut employer "*à*" dans un superlatif qui exige "*de*" pour introduire le terme de comparaison ???
ex : Elle est la plus grande *de *la classe. _


----------



## tilt

Non c'est juste l'expression _au monde _qui existe en dépit de toute règle grammaticale !
Et donc il serait incorrect de dire _Elle est la plus grande *à *la classe _


----------



## san mateo

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire cette phrase sur france24.com

_Certains marchent vers l’Arabie Saoudite voisine, d’autres tentent de refaire leur vie dans un des pays les plus pauvres au monde._

À la fin de la phrase, il faut dire _les plus pauvres DU monde_, n'est-ce pas? Je n'ai jamais entendu la construction "au monde".

Merci beaucoup,
Mathieu


----------



## SwissPete

C'est en effet ce que je dirais.


----------



## quinoa

Moi aussi, je dirais "du monde" après un superlatif. 
Par contre "le seul au monde", "l'unique ...au monde", me semble-t-il...


----------



## Mari3

il me semble que l'on peut utiliser les 2, c'est une question de style


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut San Mateo,

Je suis d'accord avec Mari3 et ça change un peu le sens. 
Ici « au monde » = « sur terre », c'est parfaitement correct.
Et avec un superlatif, ça marche aussi : « Qu'aimes-tu le plus au monde ? »


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais après le superlatif c'est toujours "du monde" qui est exigé, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## newg

"les plus pauvres au monde" ne me choque pas... Pour ma part je l'ai entendu des milliers de fois. 

De plus, comme l'a dit Karine, je dirai, bien évidemment : 

_Qu'aimes-tu le plus au monde? _

Dire _du monde_ ici n'est jamais employé.


----------



## ApprendreComprendre

Bonjour,

C'est quoi la différence entre ces deux expressions, SVP?

Par exemple: C'est la plus belle maison au monde/dans le monde?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## corsicangirl

Bonjour,

On dira plutôt c'est la plus belle maison au monde ou la plus belle maison du monde.

Par contre il vaut mieux utiliser "Quelle est la difference plutôt que c'est quoi"


----------



## nauszikaá

Comment on dit correctoment: au monde ou dans le monde? Ou y a-t-il quelque différence entre les deux expressions?

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Tout dépend du contexte, entre autre mouvement ou non. Quelle est la phrase ?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

Les deux existent et, en effet, il y a "quelques différences".

"Dans le monde" signifie "sur/de la planète".
_Le réchauffement climatique dans le monde.
_
"Au monde" sert à renforcer une expression.
_Je ne le ferai pour rien au monde.

_Il y a aussi d'autres locutions figées, comme _Venir au monde _(naître), _Mettre au monde _(donner naissance)


----------



## CapnPrep

atcheque said:


> Tout dépend du contexte, entre autre mouvement ou non.


Peux-tu donner un exemple où on mettrait soit _à_ soit _dans_ suivant qu'il y a mouvement ou non ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je pensais à des exemples proches de ceux de The Broken Rib Inn mais en fait on peut dire _Hercule est allé dans le monde des morts._


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

dans les phrases suivantes, un Français natif m'a corrigée et il m'a faut qu'il faut utiliser au, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Pourriez-vous m'aider?

Ma mère est la plus belle femme du monde […].


----------



## Chimel

Les deux se disent, comme on l'explique à plusieurs reprises dans ce fil (l'avez-vous lu?). Ce Français n'avait pas à vous corriger, tout au plus à suggérer que "plus belle femme au monde" est peut-être ressenti comme un peu plus élégant ici (mais c'est subjectif).


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

merci de votre réponse. Par contre, on ne peut pas dire: 

Ma mère est la plus belle femme dans le monde […]


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
"plus belle femme dans le monde" = incorrect.
[…]


----------



## ilie86

Cette superstition est l’une des plus répandues dans le ou du monde?


----------



## rolmich

La forme la plus courante est : ..... _des plus répandues *au *monde._
dans le monde = également correcte


----------



## ilie86

Sur le monde.fr, j'ai trouvé ce passage:

Des témoignages concordants ont fait état d’agressions sexuelles en plusieurs endroits de la ville, d’ordinaire considérée comme l’une des plus sûres du monde. Trois jeunes filles ont été évacuées par la police se disant victimes de viols. Des journalistes ont également rapporté avoir subi des attouchements dans la cohue

Pourquoi est-il incorrect de dire après vous: 
Cette superstition est l’une des plus répandues du monde?


----------



## Maître Capello

Personne n'a dit que _l'une des plus répandues du monde_ était incorrect…


----------



## charrier

On entend de +en + souvent "au monde" au lieu de "du monde", c'est un tic verbal assez récent, je n'avais jamais entendu cela depuis 50 ans ....
Je pense que "au monde" ne doit être utilisé que dans quelques locutions ( venir au monde, mettre au monde, pour rien au monde).
Viendrait-il à l'idée de dire: la plus belle fille "au quartier" (au lieu du quartier), le plus grand immeuble "au département" (au lieu du département)?
On dit "le plus .... du" et non "le plus ....au"
Quand nos compatriotes français parlent aussi mal leur langue, je comprends que nos amis étrangers francophones aient bien du mal à comprendre ....


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum!

Permettez-moi de ne pas partager votre analyse. On ne dit pas _la plus belle fille au quartier_, mais on ne dit pas non plus _se sentir seul au quartier_ alors qu'on dit très bien _se sentir seul au monde_.

Contrairement à d'autres termes désignant des lieux, _monde_ a donc la particularité d'autoriser la construction avec _au_. Comparaison n'est pas raison !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il semblerait qu'en français il y ait deux conceptions du monde :
- l'une pratiquement synonyme de terre, se référant au monde de façon neutre, presque terre à terre ;
- l'autre dépassant le monde en tant que terre, ne serait-ce que par poésie, qui expliquerait _venir au monde, seul au monde, pour rien au monde. _Ceci ne veut pas dire que la terre ne connaisse pas elle-même des usages par poésie.

Remarquons que cette dualité du monde n'est pas inconnue des autres langues puisque, à ma connaissance, _miss monde_ et _miss univers_ ne sont nullement des exclusivités de la langue française, alors qu'en principe on ne devrait pas pouvoir les distinguer, ceci en français comme dans toutes les autres langues de la terre.

Ce dépassement de la seule idée de monde terrestre ne saurait se limiter à l'extension à l'univers, car souvent, s'il y a différence, elle est diffuse : on la perçoit, mais on ne la discerne pas exactement.

Qu'ont donc en tête ceux qui on tendance à étendre cet usage de _au monde_, c'est difficile à cerner, mais le plus simple est d'envisager une influence poétique reprise aux expressions _venir au monde, seul au monde, pour rien au monde. _D'un autre côté, je comprends qu'on puisse être titillé quand on ne voit pas bien ce que la poésie viendrait faire là.


----------



## charrier

Bonjour Chimel et merci de votre accueil,
Je n'ai pas la prétention de faire une analyse dans ma réponse. Je constate simplement que cette pratique (que j'appelle tic verbal) est récente, malvenue, et n'est malheureusement pas la seule ( "en charge de" au lieu de "chargé de ....)
Vous avez ajouté aux exceptions que je citais "seul au monde", c'est vrai, mais ça ne contredit en rien mon affirmation.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Charrier et bienvenue ! 

Comme les autres, _au monde_ ne me choque pas du tout. La préposition _à_ est en fait parfaitement correcte et attestée depuis longtemps.



charrier said:


> Je pense que "au monde" ne doit être utilisé que dans quelques locutions ( venir au monde, mettre au monde, pour rien au monde).


Une telle liste serait en fait beaucoup plus longue : _Être seul *au* monde. Ne plus avoir que qqn *au* monde. Personne *au* monde ne… Il n'existe *au* monde rien qui… Ce que j'ai de plus cher *au* monde_, etc.

_ce frère simple qui avait été longtemps mon seul vrai ami *au* monde_ (Loti, _Mon frère Yves_)
_C'est la seule chose *au* monde que je craigne._ (Rostand, _Cyrano de Bergerac_)
_Le plus précieux morceau de matière qui soit *au* monde s'expose si familièrement !_ (Barrès, _Le Voyage de Sparte_)
_Je suis ce qu'il y a de plus ridicule *au* monde._ (de Flers et de Caillavet, _Monsieur Brotonneau_)
_Connaissez-vous quelque chose de plus beau, de plus grand *au* monde que le mépris de la mort ?_ (Leroux, _Rouletabille chez le tsar_)
_Je n'en connais point de plus beaux, ni de plus heureux *au* monde !_ (_ibid._)
_Je n'avais plus rien à espérer *au* monde._ (About, _Le Roi des montagnes_)
_la collection japonaise, qui est fort belle et la plus riche connue *au* monde_ (du Camp, _En Hollande : lettres à un ami_)
_Une femme que l'on aime est l'être le plus parfait *au* monde._ (Cottin, _Claire d'Albe_, 1798)


----------



## charrier

Bonjour Maître,

Bravo pour votre culture mais vos exemples, à part peut-être les 2 derniers que l'on peut discuter, ne sont pas concernés par la règle qui nous préoccupe ... En effet, les tournures qui y sont employées ne permettent pas de remplacer "au" par "du", c'est évident.
Je maintiens donc que "le plus" ou "le moins", suivis d'un adjectif, doivent être eux-mêmes suivis de "du" et non de "au" .....


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais que faites-vous alors des deux derniers exemples ? 

Et sur quelles bases autres que votre propre avis vous appuyez-vous pour dire que _au_ serait incorrect ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et l'on voit que dans les usages relevés par Maître Capello on ne pourrait pas remplacer _au monde_ par _à la terre_ ou _à l'univers_ : il y a bel et bien une spécificité grammaticale attachée au mot _monde_.


----------



## charrier

En effet, Logospreference1, tout comme on ne dit pas la plus grande *au* quartier, mais *du* quartier, ni *au* pays mais *du* pays ....
Ca semble pourtant évident, et c'est seulement depuis un ou deux ans que cette confusion se manifeste dans la bouche et sous la plume de nos journalistes, qui parlent de plus en plus un français approximatif.


----------



## yeoma

Bonjour, que signifie "au monde" dans la phrase "Je ne savais rien au monde". Peut-on dire "rien du/dans le monde" ? quelle est leur différence éventuelle ? Merci à l'avance !
_– Mais tu savais donc que Dantès conspirait ?
– Moi, je ne savais rien au monde. Comme je l’ai dit, j’ai cru faire une plaisanterie, pas autre chose. (Le Comte de Monte-Cristo)_


----------



## Yendred

Ici, _au monde = au sujet du monde.

Je ne savais rien au monde = je ne connaissais pas le monde _


----------



## Martin J

La phrase "Je ne savais rien *du *(le) monde" est également tout à fait correcte, elle veut dire selon moi la même chose...

En revanche on ne peut pas dire "Je ne savais rien *dans* le monde" , contrairement à "au monde" ou "du monde" qui ici veulent dire "à propos du monde", "dans le monde" signifierait plutôt "des choses qui composent le monde".

J'espère être clair, bonne journée


----------



## JClaudeK

> _– Moi, je ne savais rien au monde. Comme je l’ai dit, j’ai cru faire une plaisanterie, pas autre chose. (Le Comte de Monte-Cristo)_


Dans ce contexte, je l'interprète comme: "Je ne savais absolument pas ce qui se passait/ se jouait autour de moi."

Hypocritement, _Danglar_ veut se décharger de toute responsabilité dans cette affaire, alors que c'est lui qui est l'instigateur de cette intrigue contre _Dantès. _(voir p. 25/ 26)


----------



## yeoma

Merci tout le monde Après avoir consulté Littré, je crois ici "au monde" sert à dire "absolument rien", comme le disait JClaudeK. 
"_Par exagération. Tout au monde, tout ce qui est dans le monde ; rien au monde, rien de ce qui est dans le monde. Je donnerais tout au monde pour l'avoir. Rien au monde ne le fera céder._"


----------

